# Universal Camera Driver Needed



## howdyrob (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi i need a universal driver for digital cameras. When i plug my camera into the USB port i get a message "digital camera found". That is all, i have no driver. The camera is a Pure Digital one time use camera. I have the interface to plug the camera into but i can't find a program that will allow me to upload the pictures onto my machine. If someone out there can write code and would be willing to write a driver please contact me so we can work out some sort of deal and i can give you the rest of the details. I think you will find this subject very interesting Thanks howdyrob


----------



## slipe (Jun 27, 2000)

Have you looked in My Computer or Windows Explorer to see if the camera made a drive letter? Most cameras are PTP and you can download directly from the drive letter.


----------



## howdyrob (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi, There is no drive letter in My Computer. I'm running XP Pro and if Win Explorer is there then it is hiding from me really good Ha-Ha There was a Digital Camera when i went to device manager and checked my hardware under Other Dervices with the question mark and it had the yellow blob with a black explanation mark in it. I really don't think anything short of a uniuversal driver is going to work. Thanks though you tried


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

The camera deliberately has no useable interface (there will be a proprietary one that the processors use).

The camera is one-time use, designed to be returned so you get your CD of prints. I would imagine the interface protocols will therefore be VERY non-standard, to prevent just what you are wanting to do, otherwise it defeats the business model.

The cameras would be refurbished and resold, for the next "one time use".

I don't see that any "universal driver" would exist outside of the one that already does, which is Windows XP and above.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

Maybe there's something in here ... I heard the author, Auri, mention one-timers.
http://search.barnesandnoble.com/booksearch/isbnInquiry.asp?z=y&EAN=9780764596513&itm=2


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

You do not need a driver; the system detects that it is a camera.

What you are asking for is a means of bypassing the proprietary interface of the "One use" camera. This is against the tsg rules and this thread will be closed. Please read and follow the rules in future posts.


----------

